# colnago master stiffness



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

how stiff is the master compared to other steel frames you've tried?


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

steel515 said:


> how stiff is the master compared to other steel frames you've tried?


a lot stiffer than my Bianchi Eros.


----------



## samh (May 5, 2004)

what about compared to merckx mxl, pegoretti, canondale. (The tubes don't look very oversized.)


----------



## orbeamike (Nov 20, 2004)

My 2002 Colnago Master is a lot stiffer at the bottom bracket area than my early '82 SL De Rosa and '89 SLX Guerciotti. 
The Colnago also has a livelier feel partly due to the force Carbon fork on it.


----------



## Einstruzende (Jun 1, 2004)

My two Colnago Masters are the only steel bikes I own, so I can't say how they compare to other steel bikes.

However in a general sense, they aren't particularly stiff.


----------



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

Confirmed my findings. This is an old design so I guess other steels are stiffer.


----------



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

i own a Carrea nemo-foco, (Aries) and a Bianchi XL Boron which i think are stiffer than my Master light. am i faster on them then my master? no. the master has 53.1 tt, the carrea 52+/- tt, the bianchi 52.5 tt. All frames are built about the same time period 2003+/- . Which one is smoother? toss up, i like the master. even if i start off in the relaxed mode. i'm hammering by the end. The Carrera is lightest of the 3, But it really doesn't effect my performance. you'll have to find a frame thats built out of Deda 16.5 to match the Colnago master light, from true temper S3, columbus sprit to improve on weight. not sure what a De Rosa Neo Primato uses as the tubeset, but DR Corum i think is built form Columbus sprit. i also had a 2001 (blue and yellow) Lemond Zurich built from reynolds 853. it may have been stiffer but i don't really remember. i could never get comfortable on that bike constently fighting the geometry, always trying a different setup. transferred the parts to the Carrera and sold the frame. hope that covered all possible questions..............


----------

